# Sick Guppy



## DanMarion (Apr 13, 2010)

One of my guppies developed a white patch, looked like fungus? So I treated for fungus and a few days later the white patch peeled off, leaving a colorless scar. The fish is really lethargic, but is still eating. The other guppy and all of the other fish in the aquarium appear healthy and energetic. Any thoughts?

Water temp - 77 degrees
PH - 7.2
Ammonia - .25 (Still cycling. Performing 50% water changes daily)
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - Do not have a test kit yet for Nitrates
Anything else?


Here is a photo of the Guppy. Taken about 5 minutes ago. Note the colorless scar-looking thing.


----------



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry DanMarion, your picture didn't make it through cyberspace.


----------



## DanMarion (Apr 13, 2010)

Odd... its showing up on my end.


----------



## KSASTER2 (Feb 17, 2010)

yeh i see the pic...but i have no idea what the white patch means


----------



## DanMarion (Apr 13, 2010)

Here is a direct link to the pic of the Guppy. Just in case there are others out there who can't see it..

http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn269/ninja_welder/sickguppy.jpg


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

It looks like finrot or something. If the others are fine maybe this guppy was just sick.... At that point I'm not sure how to make it so they will live. :/


----------

